# Tiny Bugle Buggy



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a quick build of an old Airfix 1/32 buggy kit......a kit I always wanted to do.....sorry for the picture quality tho' , new phone camera not qiute used to it yet!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cute!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice build! I have one of these buried in my stash somewhere. Along with the Bond Bug it's one of the rarest of the Airfix car series.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Nicely done. I love to see cars like that in action poses.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love it! Great job. 

Sean


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very cool kit! Awesome build!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

A couple of better shots of the buggy


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good. Never knew this kit existed. The figures aren't bad either. Pretty good mouldings for the period and your paintwork is realistic.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,the steering wheel is onthe wrong side.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

The Bugle Buggy was a British version based on the GP Buggy kit...
Apparently it was designed with the London trendsetters in mind and was fully carpeted (not many sand dunes on London streeta!)....
So what I'm trying to say is the steering wheel is in the right place, so there


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love it. Nice display and tells a fun story. The couple look like they are enjoying themselves. Makes me want to take a turn with my honey.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

You have to love the "70's 'stache" on the dude...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Yep, looks like a 70s-era porn star. :lol:


----------



## Alter-Autos (Mar 25, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Hey,the steering wheel is onthe wrong side.


When I first say it, I thought the lady was driving...

It is a good-looking kit, and looks like it would be a fun build.


----------

